# utilizing cracked sticks opinions wanted



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

I've had some really nice diamond willow sticks crack in the diamond areas.Even when I think they are dead and dry it's sometimes a problem. I've been thinking about using casting gel with a bright red or green color dye added.It would be injected into the cracks and then sanded and polished with the rest of the stick.I'm thinking the color would be pretty cool looking and there would be enough to be a good combination between the wood color and added colors.Anyone ever tried this or have an opinion on it?Thanks!!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I had a similar issue with some otherwise great red cedar sticks I cut on my brother's place in east Texas. I used structural epoxy and mixed in granules of dark red in once case, and turquoise green in the other. The guys at Woodcraft said that CV glue would have been easier. But they turned out fine, and the color filled cracks just added some character.


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

Good to hear.Character is a plus in my opinion.Thanks for the reply.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

You bet. I bought the colored granules at Woodcraft too. They carry lots of colors. I'd bet hobby stores do as well. It's easy to experiment on wood scraps cut from the same stick.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

sounds like a interesting project

any chance of a photo CAS would have liked to see the effect on the diamondwillow, come to that the diamond willow looks good pity i cant lay me hands on some.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

cobalt said:


> sounds like a interesting project
> 
> any chance of a photo CAS would have liked to see the effect on the diamondwillow, come to that the diamond willow looks good pity i cant lay me hands on some.


Photos of my recently retired physician's "diamond" willow stick are here (before half a dozen applications of 100% pure tung oil over several months):
http://walkingstickforum.com/gallery/image/528-beginning-at-the-top/
http://walkingstickforum.com/gallery/image/529-grips/
http://walkingstickforum.com/gallery/image/530-3rd-from-top/
http://walkingstickforum.com/gallery/image/531-4th-from-top/
http://walkingstickforum.com/gallery/image/532-5th-from-top/
http://walkingstickforum.com/gallery/image/533-ferrule-at-tip/

The first that I made was for my daughter-in-law who I consider my second daughter. 
http://walkingstickforum.com/gallery/image/253-daughter-in-law-1-of-3/
http://walkingstickforum.com/gallery/image/254-daughter-in-law-2-of-3/
http://walkingstickforum.com/gallery/image/255-daughter-in-law-3-of-3/

I made the cedar stick that had the splits filled with epoxy and dark red granules from Woodcraft for a Marine who is fading, cancer is slowing him but he's still fighting on. His son is a championship bull rider and taking his son to the rodeos is his passion. I was in a hurry to get that stick in the mail and failed to take any photos I think, but I'll keep searching.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice collection Cas seen some before didnt realise you has so many. keep looking at those diamond willow

Hope the marine was pleased no doubt he was .

Have seen quite a few sticks on the net that people have made for ex marines , a really nice idea


----------

